# Justice is there!!



## LoveMouse (Apr 22, 2012)

In 2 days it would be 2years of many D days for me, my heart was broken so many times I didn't ever think I'd recover. 2years of therapy and I'm doing so much better. The X has a new BF and he is a nice guy (just as messed up as she is) and I get along w/ him ok. The 4 kids is another story but she's getting hers in the courts and w/ the therapist.
The reason I'm writing this is b/c I feel for you all who just found out you married a cheater, my heart bleeds for you..((((hugs))))). Listen to these people who give you advice, they have lived the nightmare and come here to help you make the best decisions possible in ur grief 
My X used to think she was so sly, she would laugh knowing she was getting away w/ her lies, she got off on hurting me and she never saw the pain she caused, or just didn't care. Trust me when I tell you how fast things change.
2yrs ago for my B~day I found out my X had cheated, nice, right? This year was a complete overhaul as far as B~days are concerned. My GF took the day like it was her own, she spoiled me rotten!!! She included the kids 100% and they went home bragging about how happy dad was.!! It's not one event that makes the change, but it's you, you were happy in ur marriage and you will be happy again. It was their miserable life that made them look for happiness w/ another partner and that misery doesn't just go away, it festers, it grows, it consumes them.....and let it, it is their punishment, their destiny.
I had a x sighting yesterday, she looks so old, flabby, outta of energy, and unhappy. Her BF is an old man, not like the younger men she cheated w/ but he's good to her, he treats her like a queen but that can't keep anybody happy forever....especially when her own kids won't even sit w/ her @ a game or play, they run to their dad and that has to hurt the most. I am sad for her, but this is what she's made her life to be.
Hang in there friends, God conquers all!! 
Mouse


----------



## AngryandUsed (Jun 23, 2011)

Good to hear you are doing better than 2 years ago.
If you have recovered well from infidelity, please keep posting here.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Good for you. Too bad for the idiot who is with your X. Hes got a flabby useless cheater for a GF. Why would anyone be desperate enough to date a cheater?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thorburn (Nov 23, 2011)

Shaggy said:


> Good for you. Too bad for the idiot who is with your X. Hes got a flabby useless cheater for a GF. Why would anyone be desperate enough to date a cheater?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Shaggy come on buddy. You know the answer. It took me forever to get sex from my wife the first time. I had to propose, etc. It took the OM who was a stranger to tell her a story about being naked under a waterfall and undressing her.

People date cheaters because they are easy lays.


----------



## LoveMouse (Apr 22, 2012)

LMAO!! The real answer....and ur gonna love this one, my X is NPD, her BF, an older man (12yrs older) just got out of the same disfunctional marriage....infact, his divorce isn't over yet. His X wife cheated, she's NPD and has her BF living in their house.  He's just headed back to what he left!!
I have not said a word to him why the marriage ended but I am sure she didn't tell him the truth. lol I think that should be saved for a special deal...where I want s/t real bad...
Mouse


----------

